# Strange problem with ghostscript and printing

## TheCoop

I get this in /var/log/cups/error_log every time I try to print something, I can't remember when it started:

```
I [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] Job 31 queued on 'BJC-250' by 'simon'.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] Job 31 hold_until = 0

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANG = "en"

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] are supported and installed on your system.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANG = "en"

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] are supported and installed on your system.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

E [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Page = 595x842; 0,0 to 595,842

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Parsing PPD file ...

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Added option ColorSpace

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Added option PageSize

...

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] End of page header

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Stopping search for page header options

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Found:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] 1 TJm

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] 

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] 

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Starting renderer

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] JCL: <job data> 

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] 

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] renderer PID kid4=30895

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=bjcgray -sPrinterType=BJC-250 -sFeeder=Auto -sQuality=Normal  -dInverse=false -dSmooth=true -dCompress=true -dComposeK=false -dLimitCheck=false -dPaperRed=255 -dPaperGreen=255 -dPaperBlue=255 -dRedGamma=1.000000 -dGreenGamma=1.000000 -dBlueGamma=1.000000 -dGamma=1.000000 -dRandom=15 -sOutputFile=- -

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] LANG = "en"

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] are supported and installed on your system.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=bjcgray' '-sPrinterType=BJC-250' '-sFeeder=Auto' '-sQuality=Normal' '-dInverse=false' '-dSmooth=true' '-dCompress=true' '-dComposeK=false' '-dLimitCheck=false' '-dPaperRed=255' '-dPaperGreen=255' '-dPaperBlue=255' '-dRedGamma=1.000000' '-dGreenGamma=1.000000' '-dBlueGamma=1.000000' '-dGamma=1.000000' '-dRandom=15' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] 

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Closing renderer

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Error: /configurationerror in --setpagedevice--

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Additional information: [/Duplex true]

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Operand stack:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] --dict:4/6(L)--

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Execution stack:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   1   4   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --dict:1/2(L)--   --nostringval--   1   %dict_continue

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Dictionary stack:

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] --dict:1135/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:88/200(L)--   --dict:63/75(L)--

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Current allocation mode is local

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Last OS error: 2

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] ESP Ghostscript 815.01: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] renderer return value: 1

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] renderer received signal: 1

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] KID3 exited with status 3

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] KID4 finished

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Renderer process finished

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Killing process 30894 (KID3)

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [15/Feb/2006:22:14:43 +0000] [Job 31] Error closing renderer
```

Now, I have no idea what the 'renderer' it is having problems with, or what exactly the problem is. I have tried reinstalling ghostscript-esp and poppler with no success

----------

## widremann

I'm having the same problem.  My printer works fine printing a test page and I can even print from MS Word running under Wine, but when I try to print from, say, KPDF, nothing happens and I have the same (or similar) error messages in my logs.

----------

## blacky78

Same here. Tried to update ppd file and switched also from ghostscript-esp to ghostscript-gnu (as mentened in older threads). Same errors in cups log...

----------

## TheCoop

printing .ps files works fine, but printing .pdf files directly results in the errors. Something wrong with pdf2ps i think...

----------

## WarAngel

I have the same problem. I didn't see you guys and I started another thread here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3166581

----------

## blacky78

Here is a related bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126256

----------

## agrippa_cash

I was having similar problems and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434182-highlight-kpdf.html had the solution.

----------

## skywarp

Don't know if it helps but I found something in my error log pointing me to gimp-print or a related library. 

Maybe you should give reemerging gimp-print (>=4.2.7) a try. This solved the problem for me.

----------

